# Pixie's Liver Shunt Surgery



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This little sweetie from Northcentral Maltese had liver shunt surgery today - according to the vet, all appears to have gone very well! :wub: 

This is the second major surgery in less than a week for an NMR rescue; Tootsie had her jaw fixed a few days ago and she is doing very well too! :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay Pixie! She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for Pixie. Good for NMR that they got her this expensive surgery. She is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - so glad to hear it went well with Pixie. Have been following NCMR's FB page and donated to her and the poor girl with the broken jaw. What amazing work by NCMR.:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a little dear, so glad that her surgery went well. Praying for a good recovery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:chili: not to mention :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooray for Pixie and for NCMR!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good work NCMR---she is lovely & now hopefully healthy! Is she on the small side? Sending her a big get well wish!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a sweetheart. I'm so thrilled it went well!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Need to get a big donation to NCMR this week. Thanks for letting us know. I know that this is a huge expense for a small rescue.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

XXXOOO Pixie, glad you are better!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank, everyone. Yes, this has been a tough couple of weeks for NMR with some very expensive surgeries. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh poor baby. Pray she get well soon rayer:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you NCMR!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Pixie makes a quick recovery, and now lead a normal life with a loving family,


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so happy for sweet little Pixie!! She sure is a cutie pie!!! Thank you Northcentral!!!


----------

